# صمام العادم



## marine_diesel (13 فبراير 2006)

فية حاجات كتير فى الصمامات مش فاهمهما 
فياريت فية حد عندة حاجة عن الصمامات يريد يبعتهالى


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (14 فبراير 2006)

مرحبا اخوي
بحسب معرفتي ودراستي وليست خبرتي كل سلندر فيه صمامين صمام ضغط وصمام عادم وظيفة صمام الظغط هو الفتح لجلب الهواء داخل السلندر وصمام العادم وظيفته الفتح لطرد العادم والغازات من السلندر عند النهاية من الاحتراق داخل الغرفة( بحسب دراستي كل سلندر فيه صملمين فقطِ)

ارجو من الاخوة التاكيد على كلامي او اخباري بعدم صحته والسلام ختام


----------



## marine_diesel (14 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الرد 
و لكن أنا أقصد من حيث التصميم الكامل


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (14 فبراير 2006)

marine_diesel قال:


> فية حاجات كتير فى الصمامات مش فاهمهما
> فياريت فية حد عندة حاجة عن الصمامات يريد يبعتهالى


اخي انشاء الله اوفيك بماتريد
اقول ان الصمام هو عباره عن فتح وغلق يسمح بدخول السائل والهواء ولا يسمح برجوعه هذا المبدا العام للصمامان شاء الله اوفيك بلصور:32:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (14 فبراير 2006)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مرحبا اخوي
> بحسب معرفتي ودراستي وليست خبرتي كل سلندر فيه صمامين صمام ضغط وصمام عادم وظيفة صمام الظغط هو الفتح لجلب الهواء داخل السلندر وصمام العادم وظيفته الفتح لطرد العادم والغازات من السلندر عند النهاية من الاحتراق داخل الغرفة( بحسب دراستي كل سلندر فيه صملمين فقطِ)
> 
> ارجو من الاخوة التاكيد على كلامي او اخباري بعدم صحته والسلام ختام


اشكرك على هذه المعلومات يااخي
واضيف انها صحيحه ولاكن في الموديل القديم اما الان فهو مستخدم اربعه صمامات في كل سلندر لزياده السرعه اما البخاخات في في الموديل الحديث فقط وفي كل سلندر 2الى3 بخاخات 
مع اطيب التحايا والشكر:84:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (14 فبراير 2006)

*الصمامت والبخاخات*



marine_diesel قال:


> شكرا يا باشمهندس على الرد
> و لكن أنا أقصد من حيث التصميم الكامل


ان شاء الله اوفيك اخي:84: 
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=92IB0F1G​


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (15 فبراير 2006)

اطلب العلم للجميع قال:


> اشكرك على هذه المعلومات يااخي
> واضيف انها صحيحه ولاكن في الموديل القديم اما الان فهو مستخدم اربعه صمامات في كل سلندر لزياده السرعه اما البخاخات في في الموديل الحديث فقط وفي كل سلندر 2الى3 بخاخات
> مع اطيب التحايا والشكر:84:



شكرا اخي ونتظر منك الصور والشرح الممل لها


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (15 فبراير 2006)

أخى الفاضل الصمامات نوعان 
صمامات العادم وصمامات الهواء(الحر) 
فى ماكينات رباعية الأشواط يوجد 4 صمامات على رأس السلندر 2 عادم و2 حر (هواء)
ماكينات ثنائية الأشواط يوجد 2 صمام عادم فقط على رأس السلندر أما دخول الهواء يكون عن طريق فتحات جانبيه على السلندر عن طريق شاحن الهواء(تربوشارجر)00000


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (16 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك ولكني انتظر الصور لو سمحت


----------



## marine_diesel (16 فبراير 2006)

*ألف شكر*

شكرا يا رجالة على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
ياريت لو عندكو معلومات زيادة عن طريق المواقع ياريت تبعتوها


----------



## spanner (26 فبراير 2006)

اذا كنت اخي الكريم تتكلم عن صمام العادم بمحركات السيارات
فوظيفته اخراج نواتج الاحتراق من غرفة الإحتراق
الى ال(( قزوز )) مجمع العادم 
وعدد صمامات العادم بالمحركات على حسب التصميم للمحرك
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك اخي اكريم​


----------



## ابو علي2 (2 مارس 2006)

اخواني المهندسين المحترمين حبيت اضافة بعض التعليق على الموضوع 

اولا جميع كلام المهندسين صحيح وممتاز ولكن عندي اضافة بسيطة وهي ان الصمامات في المحركات نوعان 

1- صمام الدخول ويسمح بدخول خليط الهواء والوقود في محركات البنزين والهواء فقط في محركات الديزل
2- صمام العادم او الخروج وهويسمح بخروج غازات العادم بعد عملية الاحتراق في كلا النوعين ويعتمد فتح الصمامات على وضع المكبس في المحرك اي في اي نقطة يفتح او اي نقطة يغلق ويفتح صمام الدخول عندماء يبداء المكبس في النزول من النقطة الميتة العلياء الى النقطة الميتة السفلى ويسمى شوط السحب بينما يكون صمام العادم في هذا الوقت مغلق ويكون الصمامات مغلقين فترة شوط الضغط والقدرة وعند نهاية شوط القدرة اي ان المكبس في النقطة الميته السفلى يبداء صمام العادم بالفتح حتى وصول المكبس النقطة الميته العلياء وتوجد فترة تسمى بفترة تراكب الصمامات وهي بين شوط العادم والسحب حيث يتم فيه التقاء الصمامات على خط واحد احده يغلق وهو العادم والاخر يفتح وهو السحب ويستفاد من هذه النقطة في توقيت المحرك وهذه صورة توضح الدورة الرباعية في الملف المرفق هذا في المحركات ذات الدورة الرباعية اما ثنائية الشوط فلا يوجد بها صمامات سحب ولكن يوجد بها صمامات عادم فقط 
ملاحظة صمام السحب اكبر من صمام العادم وذلك لتسهيل عملية دخول الهواء والوقود وذلك لزيادة الكفاء الحجمية للمحرك . هذا ونحن في الخدمة .
م. ابوعلي2 هندسة سيارات ديزل وبنزين


----------



## marine_diesel (2 مارس 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا يا أبو على على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخوي ابو علي2 يوجد لدي معلومه ان بالنسبه الى كل بلف 
في المحرك توجد به 3 زوايا وهي 75 و 45 و30 وهذه الزواياء وضعت 
لكي تزيد على الاحكام في الاغلاق وذلك لكي لا يسمح للوقود الخروج من غرفه 
الاحتراق في حال الانضغاط لانه من اهم الاشياء في السياره هي نسبه الانضغاط
اما عدد البلوف في المحركات في اغلب المحركات الحديثه في 4صمامات 
اما المحركات القديمه فكانت صمامان . وقد سمعت ولم ارى انه يوجد 3 صمامات اثنان سحب و واحد عادم


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (27 أبريل 2006)

هذا موقع يتكلم عن محركات السيارات ويوجد به بعض الفلاشات الجميله عن عمل المحركات ولكنه ليس عربي .ولا يعرض شي عن الاربع صمامات 
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm


----------



## marine_diesel (28 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## saphroot_84 (28 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (28 أبريل 2006)

العفو هذا اقل من الواجب


----------



## علي محمد الخامري (19 مايو 2009)

فقط اريد اسئل وارجو منكم امساعده لني انا طالب في احد الكليات اليمنيه 
اري بحث عن 
لماذا صمام الدخول اكبر من صمام العادم 
ارررررررررررررررجوكم ارد 


وشكراً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مايو 2009)

*الصمامات الذكية*

جاءت فكرة نظام توقيت الصمامات الذكي المتغير (VVT-i) والذي كان لشركة تويوتا دور كبير في تطويره من فكرة تعدد الصمامات ,.

وهي تزويد كل بستم في المحرك بصمامات اضافية ,وذلك كنتيجه للتحسن والتطور الكبير الذي شهدته صناعة السيارات بشكل سريع , ونظام تعدد الصمامات يزيد من كفاءة وقدرة المحرك وكفاءة الاحتراق ويوفر في استهلاك الوقود ويقلل من انبعاث الغازات الضاره وثاني اكسيد الكربون والتلوث ,.
حيث ان المحركات احادية الصمام Single over head camذو الكامات العلوية الواحده SOHC( تقل كفائتها وعزمها ويزداد استهلاكها عند الدوران العالي للمحرك حيث ان تسارع دوران المحرك يتطلب دخول كميات اكبر من الهواء بشكل يتناسب مع السحب الكبير للهواء والافلات الكبير لغازات العادم ولمحدودية فتحات الصمامات التي تمثل عائق ومقاومه للاستجابة والانطلاق للمحرك في السرعات العالية وتحد من استجابة المحرك وتعوق من دخول كميات من الهواء وخروج كميات من العادم تتناسب مع السرعات العاليه اضافة الى نقص الهواء الداخل نسبة الى حاجة المحرك في السرعات العاليه وبالتالي غنى خليط الوقود وعدم احتراقه بشكل تام 

فقد برزت الحاجه لتصميم محركات ذات صمامات متعدده بمضاعفة الصمامات ليكون لكل سلندر اربع صمامات اثنين لدخول الهواء واثنين للعادم حتى توفر كميات مضاعفه تتناسب مع السرعات العالية وبالتالي يحقق المحرك الكفاءة والعزم المطلوب بكفاءة تشغيل قصوى واحتراق تام للوقود وبالتالي توفير في استهلاكه وعليه يقل التلوث في غازات العادم ونشأت المحركات بمايعرف بالكامات العلويه المزدوجه ( DOHC ) Dual over head cam, ولكن زيادة الصمامات نشأت منها مشكلة زيادة الهواء في الخليط عند السرعات المنخفضه حيث أن دوران المحرك في السرعات المنخفضه يقل احتاجه للهواء الذي جعله نظام الصمامات المتعدده يؤدي الى زيادة الخليط مع البنزين , فيصعب التحكم في نسبة خليط الوقود ومعايرته نظرا لزيادة الهواء الداخل بسبب وجود صمامين لدخول الهواء في السرعات المنخفضه وبالتالي ضعف الخليط وصعوبة ثبات دوران وانسجام دوران المحرك , ولتعقيدات المحركات اليوم ونظام الحقن الالكتروني والسعي الى نتائج افضل برزت الحاجه الى تعطيل الصمامات الاضافيه عند السرعات المنخفضه وفتحها عند السرعات العاليه , وبدأت التصاميم والتعديلات حتى اصبحت اغلب شركات السيارات تطبق نظام التوقيت للصمامات أو مايعرف بالصمامات الذكية واختلفت طرق تشغيل الصمامات الذكيه من التشغيل الهيدروليكي بالزيت المضغوط الى التحكم والتشغيل الالكتروني عن طريق وحدة التحكم بالمحرك وارتباطها وتزامنها بالبخاخات وحساسات الهواء والمجسات المتعدده للمحرك .

اذا فتقنية الصمامات الذكيه تتحكم أربعة صمامات لكل اسطوانة في عملية تدفق كل من الوقود والهواء عبر المحرك تأتي مجهزة بنوابض ثنائية تقوم بغلق الصمامات بشكل محكم للقوة العالية الناجمة عن الضغط المضاد في المحرك .

و تم تعزيز تقنية ضبط الأٌعمدة المرفقية " الكامات حيث تم تجهيزها بمفتاح لرفع صمام السحب الجانبي ، و هذا يمثل نظاما نظام توقيت الصمامات الذكي المتغير (VVT-i) ، الذي يزيد بدوره من فاعلية مستوى الانسجام و التناسق بين القدرة القصوى و عزم الدوران الكلي ، إلى جانب تخفيض نسبة استهلاك الوقود و تحسين و تقنية انبعاثات غازات المحرك فالتعديل المستمر لتوقيت فتح (وإغلاق) صمامات السحب والعادم حسب مجالات دوران المحرك والضغط المطلوب منه وإعتماد معيارين فقط لتوقيت فتحها وإغلاقها ومنح أداء متبدل فوق مجال محدد (مثل 2500 او3000 دوره للدقيقه ) .

وفي مجالات الدوران المنخفضة، يتبدل نمط تشغيل أعمدة الكامات للصمامات، لتفتح صمامات سحب مزيج الهواء / البنزين قبل إنغلاق صمامات العادم كلياً، لإحداث تقاطع overlap قصير يعود خلاله قسم من الغازات المحترقة، الى غرفة الإحتراق من جديد، وهي تقنية تسمى إعادة تدوير الغازات exhaust gasrecirculation، والغاية منها تسريع ملء غرف الإحتراق وخفض حرارتها، وتخفيف نسبة البنزين اللازم للإشعال، فيهبط معدلا الإستهلاك وملوثات أكسيد النيتروجين.

وعند زيادة الضغط المطلوب من المحرك، يتبدّل نمط فتح صمامات السحب والعادم مع الإحتفاظ ببعض التقاطع (بين السحب والعادم حيث تكون فيها كل الصمامات مفتوحه ,تقريبا 10% من حجم الوره 36 درجه من 360 درجه ) لإستخراج أعلى نسبة قوة وعزم، حسب هامش الدوران وحسب الضغط المفروض، تبعاً للبرمجة المسبقة في وحدة التحكم الإلكتروني طبعاً، والتي تستقي معلوماتها ايضاً من معطيات أخرى مثل حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل hot-film mass airflow sensor, HFM لتحديد كثافته (تقل كثافة الهواء ونسبة الأوكسيجين فيه مع إرتفاع حرارته)، فيتم تحديد نسبة البنزين اللازم بخها مع الهواء.
وتتحكم بحركة عمودَي كامات صمامات سحب الهواء/ البنزين سلسلةٌ معدنية مزدوجة مع مسننات متصلة بمسننات أخرى geared wheels في طرفَي عمودَي كامات تشغيل صمامات تنفيس الغازات، مع وحدات ضبط إلكتروهيدروليكية electrohydraulic adjusters مركبة في مقدّم كل من أعمدة الكامات الأربعة (الأعمدة الأربعة التي يشغل كل منها ستة من أصل الصمامات الـ24 مجتمعة) وتتحكم بتوقيتها أربعة صمامات هيدروليكية داخلية hydraulicvalves مهمتها تحديداً تعديل موعد دوران الكامات وفتح صمامات السحب والعادم وإغلاقها وفقاً للبرمجة المحددة تبعاً لظروف المحرك والقيادة. 

وتختلف انظمة المحركات من شركه لاخرى من البسيط الى المعقد


VTEC = Variable Valve Timing and Lift ElectronicControl

VVTi = Variable Valve Timing Intelligent

CVTC = ContinousVariable Valve Timing Control


----------



## amar.aa (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات يا شباب


----------



## rosalen (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------

